# chou



## Cereth

I know chou means "super" or "tottemo" but in an informal speech....

I´ve listened phrases like:
Chou suge (sugoi?)
Chou ume- (umai)

how popular is this way of expression, can girls speak like that too?
Do you know more examples of "chou"?

Domo sumimasen


----------



## s_a_n_t_i

Hola Cereth.
Chô, o 超, como decís, se usa para decir que algo es "súper ~"
超すげぇー es efectivamente 超すごい, y 超うめぇー, es 超うまい.

Hasta donde yo sé, esta expresión es ampliamente usada entre jóvenes. Ahora recuerdo un dialecto que se solía usar hace unos años, ahora son 死語[_shigo_, palabras en desuso], en donde se usaba la palabra チョベリグ.
Esta significaba 超ベリーグッド. O sea, algo así como "súper súper bien/bueno". Este tipo de palabras suelen estar de moda unos años, o una temporada, después caen en desuso y nadie las utiliza. Como esta, hay miles.

Yo creería que las mujeres también lo usan, no le veo ningún tipo de problema y he oído esta expresión de bocas femeninas.

Cualquier duda, me la hacés llegar.
Saludos,
Santi.


----------



## cheshire

Yo creo que eso es como santi tambien, Cereth. Lo usan las mujeres, y creo que esa no es "morido" (死語). Se la usa ahora tambien.


----------



## Cereth

Gracias Santi y Cheshire!

para decir que un chico está bien bueno puedo decir entonces Chou kakkoii? no se escucha dasai? 


Que en mi mente cuando veo a los hombres de Tokyo pasan éstas y más frases por la cabeza ..


----------



## cheshire

Si, puedes usarla, esa frase. Tambien "dasai" que no es 死語. 
「ださい」は生き残った数少ないはやり言葉の一つです。


----------



## Cereth

eeto....Cheshire...I think you did not understand my question ...I said:

Does it sound tacky -"dasai"- saying the phrase "chou kakkoii"?

that was it ^^


----------



## cheshire

Me? Thanks!
Yes you can use it, no problem.


----------



## youtin

^Yes, girls use "chou kakkoii" all the time! 

By the way, is "chou", (being a slang word) still in fashion to use these days? I remember it was wildly popular back in 2004-2005. Every young person was using it. I imagine there are fewer people using it now, but what is the present situation?


----------



## cheshire

Yes, it still survives, but can't say it is still in fashion.


----------



## Flaminius

Not because it has been outdated but because it has taken root in everyday conversation.


----------



## youtin

Flaminius said:


> Not because it has been outdated but because it has taken root in everyday conversation.



So do you think that "chou" will still survive many years from now? Like in 5 years, using it will not make you ダサい?

Since we can't really predict what will happen in the future, just your honest opinions are welcome


----------



## cheshire

Both ダサい　and 超　have become part of our vocabulary, who knows for the future, but I won't see those convenient words out of use.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

The usage of 超　＋　adjective is wrong. But, it is used very much
from a few decades ago among young people. Gramatically, 超＋noun is correct, such as 超特急（ちょうとっきゅう　）。超能力。　Regarding うめえ、　it is usd now and was used from more than 200 hundred years ago by uneducated people such as pack horse drivers.

Hiro Sasaki


----------

